# Thank you.



## AniDey (3/3/16)

@Stroodlepuff ,
How do I get a hold of you? 
Phoned, emailed, no reply!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/16)

Hi @AniDey 

As discussed via PM


----------



## Neal (4/3/16)

Hey @Stroodlepuff , also been mailing you last couple of days, if you are having a problem with your mails could you please let me Know? Thanks. Just looking for update on items out of stock Order8061. Sorry to hassle you but not getting any response via email.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff , also been mailing you last couple of days, if you are having a problem with your mails could you please let me Know? Thanks. Just looking for update on items out of stock Order8061. Sorry to hassle you but not getting any response via email.



Will have a look Neal, which email address are you using? sharri@vapeking.co.za has been giving me alot of issues


----------



## Neal (4/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will have a look Neal, which email address are you using? sharri@vapeking.co.za has been giving me alot of issues


Hi Sharri, thanks for reply, I have indeed been using email address above. Perhaps this is where the problem lies. Just to have info you need, I ordered some stuff on Tues, order 8061, and received mail indicating some items out of stock. I am just needing to know what is short so I can make a plan before wife is in Jhb on thurs. Sorry again to hassle you on a Friday, if you could let me know some time on Mon would be cool. If your mail is a problem could we sort it out using PM on forum? Thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/16)

Neal said:


> Hi Sharri, thanks for reply, I have indeed been using email address above. Perhaps this is where the problem lies. Just to have info you need, I ordered some stuff on Tues, order 8061, and received mail indicating some items out of stock. I am just needing to know what is short so I can make a plan before wife is in Jhb on thurs. Sorry again to hassle you on a Friday, if you could let me know some time on Mon would be cool. If your mail is a problem could we sort it out using PM on forum? Thanks



No problem, will send you a PM now


----------



## AniDey (7/3/16)

Thank you, @Stroodlepuff , for going the extra mile.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/16)

AniDey said:


> Thank you, @Stroodlepuff , for going the extra mile.



Always a pleasure

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

